# Question for you Model Master Metalizer expets...



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

*Question for you Model Master Metalizer experts...*

Three questions, really:

1) After applying a Metalizer (metallic) finish, how long should you wait before sealing the finish with Metalizer Sealer?

2) After properly sealing a Metalizer finish with Metalizer Sealer can you then apply a clear, lacquer-based topcoat (for example, Tamiya clear coat) over the sealed Metalizer finish?

3) Can you paint-mask over a properly sealed Metalizer finish?

For my Polar Lights C-57-D I'm really liking Metalizer "Magnesium" for the hull base coat, but I want a glossy finish. I've gotten great results in the past with Tamiya clear coats, and I'm hoping I can marry the two products. Since Metalizer Sealer and Tamiya Clear Coat are both "lacquer"-based products, it seems reasonable to assume they'd be compatible... but have any of you ever tried to combine them in this way?

Thanks in advance for any advice you're able to throw my way.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why not just experiment with the clear coat on some metalizer. Spray it on a piece of sprue or something.

Testors Metalizer selaer is actually pretty nice. I like it well enough. Not a fan of metalizers though. Once you do seal them, they turn dull grey.

Tamiya's lacquers are hotter than the Metalizer stuff. I have sprayed Metalizer sealer over regular Testors paint with no ill effects. Howerver, the Tamiya clear will blister Testors paint.

Metalizer dries fairly quickly. But, to avoid any potential cracking issues I would let it dry 24 hours to apply a top coat.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, djnick.

FWIW, Tamiya clear lays down beautifully over sealed Metalizer. I allowed a 24 hour cure time before applying, starting with a light mist-coat and working my way up to an aggressive wet coat, with no adverse side-effects whatsoever.

The "Metal" finish does go somewhat grey after sealing, which is an unfortunate characteristic of this particular product. Still, the final finish is significantly more silver than grey.

I love how smoothly and evenly Metalizers lay down over the surface, and it's good to know I can gloss `em up with Taimiya clear (my clear coat of choice) should the need arise.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I love Tamiya spray can clear but I think its been discontinued. I am down to my last half can or so. For metallic finishes, I personally prefer Alclad. No need for clear coats either, although they have a new Aqua clear that is supposed to be very good. 

Oddly I have had some metalizer paints craze and crinkle plastic badly. It can be pretty hot stuff, so some care is needed with it. 

For the Forbidden Planet ship I think I will try Alclad Dark Aluminum.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's a drag about Tamiya clear coat. The Gunze-Sangyo stuff is OK, and Model Master rattle-can lacquers will do in a pinch, but I need to find a better clear coat. I picked up some Aqua Clear (which is water based, and sounds a lot like Future), but I've yet to test it.

I like Alclad for certain applications, but for some reason I've never had much luck getting smooth and even coverage over large areas (e.g. the top and bottom of the C-57-D). My Pasche H can handle a wide enough dispersal to do the job, but it requires that I ratchet up the air pressure a bit, and Alclad doesn't like running much over 18psi.

BTW, fwiw, Tamiya semi-gloss is still available in rattle-cans. It's their gloss and flat clear coats that are (temporarily, one hopes) unavailable.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah you want to spray Alclad at around 5-8 psi under load. You may also want to consider using the Tamiya TS spray metallics like Silver Leaf as a base coat. They go on very thin and you can buff and smooth them out. Then hit the top with a mist of Alclad. For spraying metallic finishes ultimately an internal mix airbrush will give you a smoother spray pattern. external mix bruhes, like the H or Badger 350 tend to have a coarser spray. 

Tamiya Semi Gloss is cool but not in the standard store display rack. Lucky Models usually has a good stock of available items if you cant get them here. I buy my Tamiya ENAMEL paints from Lucky.


----------

